# Convertir linea balanceada en desbalanceada



## guidogio (Jun 6, 2009)

Bueno mi problema es que tengo un mic de baja impedancia con salida balanceada (XLR) y quiero conectarlo a un amplificador de guitarra que tiene entrada de alta impedancia. Mi pregunta es si cualquier caja directa me sirve para desbalancear la linea. Yo se que las cajas directas hacen lo opuesto, es decir que convierten una linea desbalanceada en balanceada. Bueno yo quiero una que haga lo contrario. ¿Se puede con cualquiera por ejemplo la que esta acá ? : 

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project35.htm 


¿Me podrian pasar algun circuito que lo haga?

para darle mas datos el mic es un Shure SM58 Impedancia de Salida 150ohm (300ohm real)
y el equipo es un Vox Valvetronix VT50 que tiene una entrada para viloa de alta impedancia

desde ya muchas gracias espero que puedan resolver mi duda.

La duda la tengo porque en esta página :

http://audio-line.com.ar/shopcart/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=469

Encontre una di box que hace eso que yo quiero, asi que si alguno tiene un circuito le agradecería que me lo pase.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 6, 2009)

No te rompas mucho la cabeza.

Conectá en la ficha XLR hembra (la queva al mic) los pines 1 y 3. Esas irán a masa ahora.
De la 2 sacás la señal.

Saludos


----------

